# 66 speaker switch?



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking at a 66 here and I have a couple more questions.

First off - there's a speaker switch which I believe is factory. What does it do? Turn on / off a rear speaker or 2 speakers?
Was this a single choice option or did you get this switch included with some sort of accessory grouping?

Second - this 4 way flasher also looks like a factory install to me. Were 4 ways a option in 66? Maybe part of the accessory group along with the speaker switch?

Third - I see the chrome trim added to the brake & clutch pedals. Did all 66 GTO's get them?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

only 1 rear speaker in 66 .. the other rear hole drivers side was reserved for the rear window defrost
it would have a similar switch ,,,, power antenna had a similar switch along with the convertible top and reverb

67 was the first year for the gto to have the flasher in the column ... fairly common option in 66 

fairly sure the gto had only perimeter stainless on the power assist cars.... maybe GTO junior will chime in


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

1. Speaker Sw. - Fades the rear speaker in and out with the front speaker. But this is not a stereo effect, just adding a second speaker to a single source. This was included with the single rear speaker option. 

2. Four way flashers were required Jan 1 1966, optional before then. Factory location was below the dash until moved to the column in 67.

3. Stainless pedal trim was standard on most years of the GTO. However the trim on your pedals is incorrect. Looks to be Chevrolet style. The trim was for the parking brake, clutch, brake and accelerator pedals. The trim for the parking brake pedal was deleted mid 69.
Now with that being said there is some debate as to whether the trim was standard. Some sources say it only came with power brakes, but if you study the optional equipment (Accessorizer) guides, the pedal trim came with the up level decor trim which was standard in the GTO or with power or disc brakes.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The rear speaker switch was a 3 position, Front, Front & Rear, Rear. Your Hazzard Flasher isn't the correct 1966 optional unit used
It appears to be earlier possibly a '65. As pointed out the pedal pads and trim appear to Chebby.


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

On my '65 I have the Verba Phonic Rear Speaker. That switch switches between front, rear, and Verba phonic (reverb) on mine.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The rear speaker switch was a 3 position, Front, Front & Rear, Rear. Your Hazzard Flasher isn't the correct 1966 optional unit used
> It appears to be earlier possibly a '65. As pointed out the pedal pads and trim appear to Chebby.
> View attachment 141657
> 
> View attachment 141658


Flashers? What?! I don’t have those in my 66. Speakers? Lol nope. Didn’t get those either. I thought I had a speaker in the dash but apparently there’s nothing in been there. I just ordered some side kick panel speakers to be installed so I don’t cut out the back window ledge and modify it.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Want to clear up some mis-information I wrote about regarding the pedal trim. 
Its application depends on the model year and model; Pedal trim was standard in the 68/69 LeMans/GTO and 70 GTO. Some years it was part of the optional interior decor group or as a stand alone option and yet again in other years, available with Power Brakes. In regards to the 66 GTO in question, it appears to be available with power brakes only. Sorry about the confusion on my part.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As stated the pedal trim was only on PB-equipped models in '66.


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

O52 said:


> In regards to the 66 GTO in question, it appears to be available with power brakes only.





GTOJUNIOR said:


> As pointed out the pedal pads and trim appear to Chebby.


Well in my case it appears a PO added the _Chevy_ pedal trim to this GTO because there are no power brakes on this car!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

65GTO1of1 said:


> On my '65 I have the Verba Phonic Rear Speaker. That switch switches between front, rear, and Verba phonic (reverb) on mine.



The Verba Phonic aka REVERB was a popular option and was available in '66 as well.


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

I have another stupid question......

I noticed the drivers side vinyl heal pad on the carpeting appears to be also extending up the side of the transmission tunnel somewhat. (you can see it in my posted picture)

Is this just a poor replacement carpet installation or is this the norm for a 66?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That is set in the wrong location, it should stop just before the trans tunnel and/or be covered by the floor mat.
(Note my first pic)


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> only 1 rear speaker in 66 .. the other rear hole drivers side was reserved for the rear window defrost
> it would have a similar switch ,,,, power antenna had a similar switch along with the convertible top and reverb
> 
> 67 was the first year for the gto to have the flasher in the column ... fairly common option in 66
> ...


So I’m glad I read this because I thought there was supposed to be a speaker in the back as I see the holes in my 66, but I was told they really werent speaker holes as it did not come up through the metal. And then I was told the holes in the dash were actually for a speaker and I was totally thinking it should’ve been for a defroster so I was right on that. 
Did not want to cut holes in the back and have the race speakers so I went with the sidekick panels and amp /box for the back ledge in the truck. Now just waiting for the stereo shop to have a healthy installer as he had Covid /pneumonia and can only work four hours a day. 7 weeks later.....


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It took my daughter 6 months to 80% recover and return to work. Still gets tired easily 9 months later.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The rear speaker is center of the package tray.
This image is if you were laying in the trunk looking up at the rear shelf.









If you didn't have the Mesh shelf cover or your car had a dealer-installed rear speaker your car would get a Speaker Grill/Cover.









The Mesh package shelf cover has perforations for the speaker so there would be no speaker grill.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

O52 said:


> It took my daughter 6 months to 80% recover and return to work. Still gets tired easily 9 months later.





GTOJUNIOR said:


> The rear speaker is center of the package tray.
> This image is if you were laying in the trunk looking up at the rear shelf.
> View attachment 141941
> 
> ...


I just crawled in the backseat and took a picture of the back window this is what mine looks like.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Christine said:


> I just crawled in the backseat and took a picture of the back window this is what mine looks like.
> View attachment 141944


Also good to know. I I will have to look to see if I have a rear defogger know somewhere!!!! When I’m at Cruise Ins and I leave that dew sets in and I can’t even see out the back window for a min. I hate wiping it and then it runs down the trunk. Ugggh


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That is the MESH Package Shelf Cover. 
The speaker would be mounted under the shelf from within the trunk.
It is possible your dad just installed the Mesh cover rather than the Solid Cover but never used/installed a speaker?? 
My '66 has the rear speaker with the Mesh cover as well as the rear window defogger.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Inside the trunk, showing Defogger on the Left and Speaker in the center;


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Inside the trunk, showing Defogger on the Left and Speaker in the center;
> View attachment 141951


Nah not my dad. The guy who restored it is John Wayne Milne. I’m desperately trying to get a hold of him. He was in Ohio where my dad purchased the car and had it shipped to Montana. John has since moved to Texas I think I found him on a people search and I only found one working number but no one has called me back. I’d love to talk to him to get all the details of the car the engine etc. and then I could do that show display board! 
but tomorrow I’m climbing in the trunk and looking up in there to see what’s going on with the holes for the speaker and try to figure out the defogger situation. 
Thanks.


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow - GM invented a name for a front and a rear speaker with equal loudness: *Sepra-Phonic*  

I bet ya that marketing guy got a good review that year!  , although I'm thinking it didn't catch on 'cause I never heard of it before this!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The motor driven defogger isn't going to help much with the morning dew. Its primarily meant to clear the interior condensation from a hot night at the drive-in.
The electric grid defogger was first optioned on the 69 Grand Prix and then the 70 A body. Not many were sold


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

O52 said:


> The motor driven defogger isn't going to help much with the morning dew. Its primarily meant to clear the interior condensation from a hot night at the drive-in.
> The electric grid defogger was first optioned on the 69 Grand Prix and then the 70 A body. Not many were sold


Yeah that’s what I mean not to dew. It never fails the car looks awesome and then in the evening it starts getting that condensation. Kills me. Anything is better than having to wipe it with a rag.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking at your rear shelf image again it appears to look greyish in the perforated holes.
This may be the JUTE insulation, if so it is covering the factory speaker punch out and will need to be cut if you decide to install a speaker.
To do so the rear seat and Mesh package tray have to come out to access the Jute Padding,
You may be able to carefully cut it away from the underside (In the Trunk) but risk damaging the Mesh.

As far as Rear Defogger if you don't have the upper dash switch then you likely don't have anything related to this option.
I can tell you it is one of the least effective options I have in as far as effectiveness. There is no heat involved it is simply a small fan.
Sort of a recirculation fan, it draws cabin air in and blows it up. The fact that it is installed behind the driver's head and not the center doesn't help.
So if the cabin is cold so is the air the fan pulls and pushes. Making the affected area almost useless 
once the moisture does start to clear (approximately 20+ minutes) the cleared section of glass is about the size of a football 

The rear defogger fall's in line with my Console Mounted Vacuum Gauge, just a novelty over being a useful device


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

boooo! You are probably right. It’s been storming so bad here I don’t want to back the car out of the garage. But when I can I’m gonna get into the trunk and look. I wish I had like a 10th of your knowledge!!!


----------

